# Interesting shopping in ancient Netheril.



## Arravis

Well... a quick bit of background. I'm one of the two dm's (when one plays, the other DM's) in our campaign, which is now pretty high level (19th). Anyway, the plot (done by the other DM) brought us to Ancient Netheril (in the Shadowed Age). Anyway... one thing that our group seems to enjoy considerably is shopping (something the girls in our group dearly love, lol). So, I've been compiling a list of exotic items that our group might not have access to in their own time, but nothing based on Mythlar magics (the magics that power most magical items and the floating cities, that will soon go kaput as well). I will say, that some of this stuff is ripped off from Talistlanta, but hey, what's the point of having that resource if you don't use it, hehe. Anyway, I'd thought I'd share what I have so far for your enjoyment and suggestions of further items... so here goes. (this will likely take several posts)

Karsus Enclave Items:

Clothing:

Exotic Materials:

Gossamer: The finest of all the Netherese fabrics, gossamer is translucent, nearly weightless, and feathery soft. It is too delicate for use by any but the least physically-inclined individuals, and so is considered a luxury item. The fabric is made by a complex method involving spidersilk, dandelion down, and magical cloud essences. 25gp/sq yard.

Spinifax: Spinifax is a drow cloth, made from the flax of the thistledown plant that grows in humid areas of the underdark near the surface. It is noted throughout ancient Faerun for it's fine quality, softness and durability. 10gp/sq yard.

Mandalan Silkcloth: A very fine variety of silk, this luxurious fabric is made only by the Mandalan's of southern Netheril. It is much in vogue with the nobility of the flying cities. As such, items made of Mandalan Silkcloth can cost more then ten times as much as comparable goods made of less exotic materials. The cloth derived from the silken fibers produced by the Mandalan silk moth, the color of the moth's wings being indicative of the color of the thread that it is capable of spinning. 4gp/sq yard.


Exomorph Cloak: This cloak seems to consist of a short-haired black and grey zebra pattern fur, but when the wearer stops moving, the properties of the fur become apparent. The pattern on the cloak begins to mimic the surroundings. This grants a +4 circumstantial bonus to hide checks. The great hunting cats, exomorph's, were driven to extinction due to demand for their fur. No magic's have been found to recreate this race. The cloaks are considered quite valuable and a sign of great wealth and status among the Netherese. These cloaks are not magical and often have additional enchantments placed on them once purchased. 1,500 gp.

Szur: This is a mid-calf coat of Mandalan Silkcloth that is worn over the shoulders as a cape and lavishly embroidered with silver and gold thread on each front panel. The right panel depicts the battle between Mystara and Shar; the left panel depicts the discovery of the Netheril scrolls by Nether the Elder. It is available in royal purple, rich brown, midnight black, burgundy red, deep green and white. 350 gp.

Panel Coat: This ankle length broad shouldered coat is made up of many pleats of varying cloths and shades of one color. It is a new design that is difficult to reproduce and stitch, but seems popular with some nobles and adventurers. It is comprised of Mandalan Silkcloth, Spinifax, cotton, suede leather, and velvet. It is available in black, dark blue, light blue, burgundy, beige, dark brown, forest green, purple, fiery red, and grey. 180 gp.

Spinifax Baladrana: This is a full, wide hooded cloak that wraps around the body (i.e.: poncho), used often to protect against the rain. It's so large, it can easily be warn over another cloak. The Spinifax has been treated with a water-proofing oil that keeps the wearer dry. Spinifax is light and durable, compacting to a small size when folded, so the baladrana can easily be placed within a pocket or satchel when not needed. 100 gp

Mandalan Silkcloth Shirt: Gathered yoke shirt with sleeves sans cuffs, deep v-necked opening, and no collar.  Available in Black, Red, Forest Green, Teal, Blue, Brown, and Beige. 15 gp.

Ornamental Baldric: This article of clothing is usually slung around the body from one shoulder to the opposite hip and is used to carry a weapon or other item. This Baldric is dark brown, decorated with silver-thread tassels and embroidered with a green ivy pattern. 15 gp

Aba: This is a traditional desert robe from the far east, simple and flowing in design. The material is a aerie-cotton like substance. 10 gp.

Tunic: This cotton tunic is velvet flocked, features a black velvet Mandarin collar, lace-up neckline, short sleeves and thigh length hem with front slit for easy movement. Comes in any color required. 5 gp.

Men's Clothes:

Spinifax Pants: Sturdy straight-legged pants with string gathered waist. Outside of legs are laced up with Silkcloth strings along the seam. Available in deep black, forest green, royal purple, rich blue and light beige. 45 gp.

Wanderer's Shirt: Spinifax men's straight cut shirt with full sleeves, v-neck turned back collar.  Available in White only. 35 gp.


Women's Clothes:

Gossamer Gown: This floor length gown is made up of many layers of specially treated Gossamer. It has a swirling skirt, form fitting bodice of interweaving layers and on the whole quite lightweight with a slight sheen on the wondrous fabric. Embroidered pattern trim with 20 fitted small diamonds; emeralds, rubies or sapphires of choice adorn the bodice. The long sleeves end with embroidered trim and matching studs with your choice of semi-precious stones on a wide cuff (agate, amber, citrine, diopside, jasper, moonstone, onyx, sunstone or dropped petrified wood). Available in shining platinum, deep black, rich red, shining emerald and sun-white. 3,000 gp.

Gossamer-Silk Dress: Airy gossamer exterior, silk interior to allow for modesty, this dress is trimmed with a soft black ruffle at the neck and falls in a full cut from the slender contrasting velvet belt under the breast. A gold or silver thread repeating pattern on the silk interior shows subtlety through the gossamer exterior. This is the finest is Netheril fashion for a stately evening. Available in burgundy, rich black, royal purple, dark blue or emerald green. 850 gp.

Traditional Netherese Court Dress: This dress is comprised of a gossamer tunic, over which is worn a long full length Mandalan Silkcloth dress gathered above the waist by a silk girdle. This also includes a wide trailing gossamer scarf that covers from head to foot. This is available in orange-yellow, dark blue, light blue, mauve, beige, forest green, light green and deep red. 400 gp

Spinifax Dress: This dress has a lace paneled bodice with full under dress in black gossamer for comfort, and a split over-skirt in black and gold lace is adorned with golden braid trim on waist and neckline. 300 gp.

Gossamer Peasant Blouse: This long sleeved gossamer peasant blouse, with silk string gathered neckline and full sleeved with silk string gathered cuffs is quite airy and beautiful. It pleasantly exhibits the figure of the wearer through the translucent fabric. 120 gp.

Mandalan Silkcloth Dress: Elegant in its simplicity, the gold piping on the sleeves and stylized neckline perfectly highlight the small sublimated floral print. The sleeves of this Mandalan Silkcloth dress flare out to a gold thread brocade. Available in white, dark green, bright red, dark purple, rich brown, midnight blue and light yellow. 50 gp.

Dancing Dress: This dress has a lined, waist enhancing laced-back and an artfully worked flower print. Floral brocade material with a Silkcloth accent material. Comes in any color required. 25 gp.


 Ladies Intimates: (Available in a large variety of colors)

Gossamer Night Gown: Gown with silk ribbon trim. V-neckline, slim straps and high side slits, flounce hem. 200 gp.

Gossamer Body Stocking: Floral or ivy pattern. 130 gp.

Slip: Slip with floral embroidery. Slim, cross-back straps, open back and side slit. Gossamer: 100 gp.

Traditional Intima: This set of undergarments made out of gossamer and silk. These are functional and excellent when worn for long periods of time. 30 gp.

Chemise: Deep plunge v-neck with crisscrossed spaghetti straps on an open back and tulip like hemline. Gossamer: 60 gp. Mandalan Silkcloth: 25 gp.

Camisole. Gossamer: 45 gp. Mandalan Silkcloth: 20 gp.


----------



## Arravis

*more items continued*

Magical and Alchemical Materials:

Obsidian Mirror: These large devices are often used as scrying mirrors, especially by the Black Savants of Hoyden. The mirror is made of a large 5' tall, 2' wide slab of highly polished obsidian on a silver stand. There are legends that these mirrors will, at times, show the future to those that use them, but they always show the death of the user. They are generally considered bad luck to anyone but evil casters. When used in scrying they grant a +6 circumstantial bonus to the Scrying skill. 20,000 gp.

Aqua Vitae (Water of Life): Aqua Vitae is comprised of one dram of twenty different powered herbs, one dram of each of thirty different powered animal ingredients, and ten carats each of diamond, pearl and jade, two drams of powdered iron, forty-eight drams of Rare Earths, 48 ounces of clear water, and one dose of Alchachest, once processed will yield one ounce of Aqua Vitae. Aqua Vitae is used in the creation of hybrids, certain powerful homunculi and other such creatures. 15,000 gp per ounce.

Orichaic: Orichaic is a rare mixture used by arcanists. One ingot of Orichaic is compromised of 7 powdered diamonds, plus one ounce of powdered copper, silver and gold. The secret of how these elements are combined is tightly held. Once processed it yields a small 1-inch long ingot of golden metal with varied flakes within. Each ingot of Orichaic has the property of bestowing magical powers upon any metal used in the forging of weapons or armor. Some items might require more then one ingot. 4,500 per ingot.
Weapons: Blue Flakes: Defending; Silver White Flakes: Ghost Touch; Amethyst Flakes: Spell Storing; Dark Purple Flakes: Wounding
Armor: Yellow Flakes: Blinding; Grey-Black Flakes: Shadow

Chardalyn Gems: Each of these precious multicolored gems is able to hold an arcane spell cast into it that can be released and targeted when the gem is crushed. 2,200 gp ea.

Firegems: Firegems are a brilliant variety of ruby found in the God's Legions Mountains of Netheril. The exceptional clarity of these stones cause firegems to command prices upwards of 1,800 gp. Firegems are also valued by spellcasters who employ them as material components in spells that utilize properties of elemental fire. Such spells gain a +1 dmg. per dice used when a firegem is used as an additional component. (i.e. a 10th level fireball would do 10d6+10 damage). 1,500 gp.

Dream Essence: Produced by Netherese dream merchants, dream essence is a translucent liquid that is stored in tiny glass vials. It comes in many colors, the liquid's hue giving some clue to the nature of the dream that an individual might experience upon drinking it. Purple indicates passion and romance, blue fosters poignant and sentimental dreams, red implies violent emotions, silver promises flights of fancy and imagination, gold is for prophetic visions, and the least known, black for nightmares. The dreams derived from these essences are for more vivid and colorful then those experienced during normal sleep and last from two to eight hours. The experience of dreaming for such an extended period of time is said to be most extraordinary. Starting at 800 gp, such experiences do not come cheaply.
Purple: 1,000; Blue: 800; Red: 1,200; Silver: 900; and Black: 1,500

Athanor: An Athanor is an alchemical furnace. It?s shaped like a small cauldron made of rare stones and quartz. The Athanor grants a +1 bonus to the Alchemy skill. 1000 gp.

Aludel: The Aludel is a vase used by alchemists. Aludel's grant a +1 bonus to the Alchemy skill. 400 gp.

Ice-Stones: These slabs of stone are mined from deep caverns in the High Ice. They permanently radiate cold in a 1' radius per pound up to a maximum of 10' radius. The stones lower the ambient temperature by 40 degrees. 50gp/lb.

Night Drops: This alchemical distillation dilates the pupils and grants darkvision for 1d4 hours. If exposed to bright light, the user is blinded until the night drops wear off or the user is able to return to relative darkness. 50 gp.

Della Test Paper: This valuable material, specially produced by the Auditor's Guild of Della uses alchemical compounds, changes color when rubbed against gold. One strip of paper can be used only once to test one item. 1 gp per strip.
 Entertainment:

Miniatures: Exquisitely detailed miniatures of the finest construction. River-ship: 600 gp; Keep: 500 gp; Airship: 700; and Airship enchanted to float: 1,000 gp.

Enclave Tapestry: 10' long, 7' tall, wool tapestry, depicting the floating enclave of Karsus in detail. 700 gp.

Pentadrille: Pentadrille is a popular pastime among the Netherese. The game consists of a pentagram shaped board engraved with arcane symbols and fashioned of green glass. Playing pieces, carved from amber crystal or lemon-yellow glass, are used to represent wizards, devils and demons. Five types of players compete against each other, the object of the game being to establish control of the board by occupying three of the five pentagram points. Pentadrille games range in price from simple glass at 2 gp to exquisitely constructed boards of amber encased creatures, green-metal and oak boards starting at 30 gp all the way up to 500 gp.

Bodor Musical Charms: These devices resemble hollow silver spheres, 1-2 inches in diameter, with perforated surfaces. When held to the ear, the Bodor's charms can be heard to emit the most wondrous and subtle music. 200 gp.

Drink and Food:

Netherese Moon Wine: This exquisite wine is made of a secret variety of outerplanar grapes, berries and distilled moon-essence. It is bottled in the Abbey of the Moon, found on the highest peak of the Abbey Mountains, a house of worship to Selune. The monks within have been producing these wines nearly since the founding of Netheril itself. The wine is an indescribable mix of sweet wine, it has earthy undertone with a heady flavor. The wine itself is colorless, but when brought before moonlight it glows with a pale radiance and acquires a stronger flavor. It is rumored to have curative properties to those that worship the lady. The bottles are made of precious amberglass; this protects the flavor since it can easily pick up the taste of a container. Each label on the bottle is lovingly crafted by a monk-artist to show scenes from the Abbey or tales of Selune. 1,000 gp per bottle.

Dethed's Blackwine: Blackwine, also known as Dethed's Folly, was born of strange circumstance. Dethed was an infamous arcanist whom turned himself to a lich at the ripe old age of 25. This wine was of his own creation and seemed to be a component of his spell that turned him to undeath. The Archmage Iolaum found the recipe in Dethed's laboratory after destroying the lich. The making of it is a closely guarded secret of the Ioulaum family that distributes these dark spirits. The wine itself is always chill, regardless of the environment it's placed in, except when exposed to direct sunlight, which turns the flavor of the wine. Blackwine has a strong bitter taste at first but quickly mellows in subsequent swallows, reaching a subtle taste that cannot be wholly described. Its effects seem to be quite different from other wines in that it clears the mind, sharpening its focus. Many scholars and arcanists are known to abuse this drink to aid them in their work. Blackwine comes in white ceramic bottles that hide its contents from the harmful sunlight. The double circle of Iolaum's rune is the only writing on this container. 300 gp per bottle.

Dragon Jerky: It's dragon; it's jerky, what more is there to say? 2 gp/lbs.

Laclo's Melts: Laclo's shop in Karsus' Enclave is famous for it's sweetmeat melts. A delicacy among those with a quality palette. 1 gp per box of 10 melts.

Diamond Eye Trout: This succulent fish is caught in the Canton River and is considered one of the tastiest fishes in Netheril. 5 sp/lbs.

Far Horn's Fire Ale: This powerful liquor is a favorite of the woodcutters of the Far Horns forest. Fire ale is served in black iron mugs and is ignited prior to drinking, hence the name. 3 sp/gallon.

Grog: The finest swill from the town named after this strong drink, Grog. 3 cp/gallon.

Esslin River Fish: This fish is well known among chefs for it's ability to soak of the flavor of whatever it's cooked with or marinated in. 1 cp/lbs.


----------



## Arravis

*even more *

Housewares:

Set of Golden Flagons: A set of 10 golden flagons with bas-relief of one floating enclave on each, with a long ruby dominating each neck. 7,500 gp for the set.

Weirwood Chest: This richly colored red-brown wood is known to be simply the finest quality wood available. This exceedingly rare wood is completely fireproof, resilient to the effects of aging, weather and abuse and of the highest durability available. Does not include locks, but a notch is placed within for one. 2,000 gp.

Prism Chandelier: This beautiful chandelier is made of 10 sections with over 100 prisms spread among the blue-enameled iron frame. This holds a total of 30 candles with each flame magnified by the prisms and it's light split in beautiful rainbows that emanate gracefully from it. 1,300 gp.

Suthwood Dining Table: This large rectangular table is made of stripping suthwood, considered the most beautiful wood for furniture. The table is heavily waxed and treated to avoid any damaged to the elegantly stripped wood within. The outer edges of the table are of tapered oak, with carved oak griffon legs. This large table comfortably seats 12. 1,000 gp.

Green Marble Fountain: A small carved marble fountain, 4' tall. The base of the fountain is carved in the shape of a tree trunk, the font itself is carved as leaves and trunks and atop the font is a gold dryad statuette. 800 gp.

Green Marble Pillars: Marvelously carved green marble pillar, 20' tall, adjustable down to 10' tall by removing stone sets. The pillar has a grape vine richly carved on its length, wrapping its way around the column. 500 gp per pillar.

Sarinan glassware: This set of Sarinian glassware consists of 20 goblets and cups. Each is made from amethyst-glass and carved to reflect light. When the glass is touched, body-heat causes each glass to form a yellow-blue crystallized pattern. The 15 goblets are enchanted to chill the contents within, and the 5 cups will heat. 500 gp.

Manticore Leather Couch. This plush couch is covered with a dark rich manticore leather that is treated and soft to the touch. It seats four comfortably. 400 gp.

Chest-Bed: This oak chest cleverly assembles and folds up into a bed, including headboard, netting and all other comforts. The bed is made out Mandalan Silkcloth and filled with goose down. The chest is 4' long and 2' wide. 275 gp.

Sirtan Planter's Box: This alabaster and sirtan stone planter's box is gilded in silver piping, accented with green marble along the top edge. Sirtan stone lines the inside of the box and will soak up liquids poured directly into it, releasing it over a week or so, requiring you need not water plants within often. 180 gp.

Manticore Leather Stool: These tri-legged stools are made of a triangular piece of soft manticore leather with pockets on the bottom of each corner to hold the upper end of the legs. The collapsible wooden legs, when opened are tucked into the pockets forming the stool. The legs are finely carved with a diamond pattern. 10 gp.


 Weapons and Armor:

Meteoric Chain Shirt: Meteoric iron chainmail shirt with carbon striping, AC +7, and well oiled and triple-linked. 1,000 gp

Blue Slaad Skin Quiver: This pebbly textured quiver is made of a piece of oiled and water-proofed blue slaad skin leather rolled into a tapering tube and fastened shut with silver rivets. The bottom edge is then tacked to a alabaster disk with silver studs. The quiver has a metal ring at the top and bottom for attaching to belt. 200 gp.

Kasmirian Blade-Staff: This simple looking wooden staff has a hidden button that will cause blades to spring forth from each end of the staff, turning it into a double-bladed spear. These are a favored weapon of the monks near the Colum?s of the Sky monastery. 100 gp.

Stun Arrows: These arrows have a bulbous leather head instead of an sharpened arrow head. They cause 1d4 points of subdual damage. 3 sp. each.

General Purpose:

Scroll Cases: Carved mammoth ivory scroll case with chrysoveryl caps. 1,000 gp. Carved ebony scroll case with fiery yellow corundum caps. 2,500.6 gp.

Slave Collars: These iron torcs are enchanted and can be made to constrict about the neck of the wearer on command. 500 gp.

 Beauty Products:

Arudan Perfume: A subtle and gentle perfume that is sparkling and cheerful, beneath lies a seductive note of warmth. This perfume is stays effective upwards of 24 hours per dosage due to its unusual ingredients. It is comprised of: peonies, franipani blossoms, pink berries, rose petals, pepper, nutmeg, opoponax incense and essence of the dawn-scarlet flower from Amoria of the Blessed Fields of Elysium. 400 gp

Mrinn Perfume: A heady and romantic scent, reminiscent of flowers and musk. Contains rose, jasmine, honeysuckle, and dark-oak moss. 20 gp.

Skin Unguents: This is a set of massaging unguents, it has one unguent for: feet, legs, nether regions, torso, breasts, arms hands, and face. The unguent is made out of several ingredients, depending on the region. Some of them are: aloe vera, euphocia extract, fire lilly, morphius root, tantalus stamens, and other essences. 10 gp.

Zandir Perfume: A fresh, fruity and floral perfume comprised of blackcurrant, muguet, rose and lilac. 5 gp.

Qipley's Cream: Straight from Qipley's shop in the Karsus Enclave, this cream is guaranteed to turn back time and remove facial wrinkles. 4 gp a dose.

Kohl: Powdered ash and saffron combined to use as an eyeliner. 3 gp.


----------



## Arravis

*even more*

Antiques and Curious:

Keltarian Scroll-Poem. This old poem is found within a preserved scroll from the famed Keltarian (ancient human kingdom east of Calimsham) poet Sandelle (circa: -5700 DR), in exquisitely wrought silver and iron frame. 5,000 gp.

Out of the night that covers me, black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be for my unconquerable soul.
In the fell clutch of circumstance I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance my head is bloody, but unbowed.
Beyond this place of wrath and tears looms but the horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years finds, and shall find me, unafraid.
It matters not how strait the gate, how charged with punishment the scroll,
I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul.

Untherian Idol: Extremely rare Untherian fertility idol. The idol depicts a curvaceous plump matron.
Circa -1,800 DR. 3,500 gp.

Imiskari sculpture: Cadelius (sculptor) statue of a woman in fantastic armor raising a broken blade high above her head while standing on a shield. It is made of alabaster and the shield and sword are of gold. 
Circa -3,100 DR. 2,800 gp.

Unique Pen and Quill Set: Hellwrought pen and quill set, said to be from Furcas' very desk. 2,000 gp.

Illithid Coronet: This strange coronet is too large for most humans, is carved with strange symbols along it's silver and gold sides. 1,800 gp.

Illuskian Death Mask: beaten gold, depicting a noble visage. Circa -2,300 DR. 1,200 gp.

Oracle Masks: Oracle of Marek, a long dead prophet, wear these masks. This mostly extinct cult was once popular in the early days of the Netheril Empire, but their prophecies of ultimate doom of the human kingdom put them out of favor with most. The enigmatic half-masks symbolize their believe that "only half of anything is perceived". Each ceramic mask has a unique black and white pattern on it. Sells for 1-10 gp depending on condition.

 Jewelry:

Black Star Sapphire Pendant: A thin band of gold chains this finely wrought pendant. 1,000 gp.

Gold Comb: This fine ladies comb is in the shape of a long dragon with red garnet eyes. 800 gp

Pearl Earrings: This white pearl gold earrings are all the rave in Karsus' Enclave. The pearls are from Frostypaw, known to produce only the cleanest and highest qualities pearl in the empire. 200 gp.

Poison Needle Ring: This silver ring has a number of stones set within it. Pressing the correct stone will cause a 1/2' needle to spring forth from the either the palm side or the back of the ring. The point of the needle can be laced with any desired poison. 100 gp.

Secret Compartment Ring: This silver ring has a hinged top and a hollow compartment that may be used to contain 1 dose of toxic powder or anything of similar size. 40 gp.

Wyvern Tooth Necklace: Artisans in Wreathe made this unusual necklace, where such creatures are common. 5 gp.


----------



## Arravis

*Last one:*

Books:

Arkon's Logbooks: Seven of Arkon's Logbooks are known to exist, each bound in gray exomorph hide and stamped with a stylized lightning bolt (Arkon's sigil). The logbooks describe in detail certain of Arkon?s more unusual experiments, several of which imply extremely dangerous procedures. 1,200 gp for all 7.

The Black Grimore: Perhaps the definitive work on necromantic magic, Mordante's Black Grimore explains all concepts associated with the dark arts, including curses, summoning rituals, and undead. The Black Grimore is a superior practical guide for aspiring necromancers and such is an inherently dangerous work to delve into in a casual fashion. Its value as a general reference tool is such that many casters employ the book as a research tool. 900 gp for a recent reprint, 6,000 gp for an original edition.

Codex Magicus:  This is a ponderous reference of general utility, widely regarded as one of the best and most thorough volumes on magic ever produced. This tome is written by the famed Congenio Ioun. The text covers basic principles for apprentices, initiates and adepts, with each successive chapter covering more complex materials and concepts. 100 for a recent reprint, 1,000 gp for an original print.

Delune's Practical Guide to Alchemy: The alchemist, Delune, wrote this four volume set, which features detailed information on most alchemical practices. Volume one is a basic manual on alchemical training; volume two covers elixirs and potions, volume three covers poisons, powders and herbs, volume four covers advanced alchemical operations. 350 gp for all four volumes.

The Enchanter's Omnibus: The eclectic magician, Ioulaum, authored this valuable compendium. It is considered the best practical reference work on the creation of enchanted items of all sorts, including a cursory overview of the Mythlar enchantment. 150 gp for a recent reprint, 1,600 gp for an original print.

Fasil's Antiquarian: This set of twenty volumes is an indispensable guide to collectors of ancient artifacts, curious and oddments of all sorts. Thousands of entries are detailed from various historical periods. Notes on identifying and appraising rare collectibles of all varieties are also included. 4,000 gp for all 20 volumes.

The Florilegium: Lucke's masterful compendium features a comprehensive listing of all known plant types, their properties and attributes, plus specific recommendations on the care, transplanting and cultivation of most useful varieties of herbs, plants, shrubs and trees. In the original format, the Floriligelium was a single, immense volume weighing close to one hundred pounds. Subsequent editions were produced in more manageable sets of four volumes. 17,000 gp for all four volumes.

Hotan's History of the World: This is an incredible series of one hundred and forty-eight brass bound volumes, each covering different periods of Faerunian history. The first hundred and twenty volumes have never been found, and are regarded as priceless collector's items. The known texts are considered useful by historians, savants, and scholars, though Hotan's long-winded accounts of the renowned individuals of the day occasionally grate on the nerves. 150 gp per volume for the known copies. 4,200 gp for all 28 available volumes.

Ilse's Lost Folios: The folios of the enchantress Ilse, containing dozens of magical and alchemical formulae, are avidly sought by collectors of magical paraphernalia. Though the originals are probably lost forever, copies of excerpts from Ilse's notebooks have been gathered in this tome. 120 gp.

Shadow's Guide to the Lower Planes: This thirty-volume set is considered the authoritative work on the subject of the lower planes. The volumes cover the dark regions, including specific information on physical makeup, topography, indigenous entities and organisms, etc. The first eleven volumes are feared lost; the remaining nineteen are exceedingly rare. Some of the information contained within the volumes are only described in Shadow's guide and mentioned nowhere else in occult literature. Volumes 12-30 sell for 2,000 gp each. 38,000 gp for all nineteen available volumes.

Karsus's Theory of Magic and Anti-Magic: Perhaps the most brilliant (and baffling) study ever written on the occult sciences. Karsus's tome is considered the definitive authority on the nature and workings of magic, though few can claim to fully understand it. So incredibly complex is the text they are nearly impossible to transcribe accurately, rendering the only the first printing useful. Thankfully, a good number of copies are known to exist since it's a fairly recent printing. 400 gp.

The Maleficium: This tome radiates a tangible aura of magic and is considered one of the most dangerous tomes on the Dark arts in existence. Individuals who so much as touch a copy of this book are filled with a desire to open it and peer within (will save, DC 15). The dark secrets contained in The Maleficium are sufficient to twist the mind of the reader and drive him mad (will save, DC 20). Those that are able to comprehend this blasphemous text may gain a considerable degree of occult knowledge, though perhaps at the expense of their mortal souls; the demon prince Astaroth wrote this book, which serves as the cult manifesto of those who revere him as a dark demi-god. If the tome is copied, in the time of a year and a day, the copy will gain the above mentioned powers. 8,000 gp.

Prismatization: Carbury's masterwork on the theory and nature of illusions in two volumes. The cover in detail a variety of sense effects to enhance the depth and clarity of illusionary images and how to spot and dispel such illusions. 12,000 gp for both volumes.

Pyrotechincal Magic: This book, authored by the renowned pyromaniac, Noanar, features rare insights into the theoretical concepts of magical combustion. Certain experiments detailed within are rather dangerous and should not be attempted by unskilled magi. 4,000 gp.

Hilather's Compendium: There are two versions of this useful manual, which include schematics, mechanical diagrams, and detailed notes pertaining to hundreds of different traps, wards, and perils. The original version was written by Hilather of the lost Imaskari Empire and is a superior reference work for trap smiths and engineers. The second version is somewhat less comprehensive manual for thieves, supposedly written by the vaunted rogue, Valtiere, one of Hilather's enemies. The primary focus of this book is on a variety of methods used to de-activate or otherwise neutralize Hilather's mechanisms. Both books are valuable references, particularly Hilather's first edition. 200 gp for Valtiere's version and 40,000 gp for the extremely rare Hilather edition.

The Silver Matrix: Karsus' highly-regarded text explains the procedure for creating artificial life. The sections on vat technique?s, matrix construction and 
"common errors to be avoided at all costs" are alone worth the price of the book 600 gp.

Sadebreth's Works. The esteemed arch-mage if antiquity, Sadebreth, was known to have penned a number of illustrious volumes. Included were a series of twelve books of prophecies, a three volume bestiary, and numerous books on such topics as divine healing, miracles and banishing of hostile spirits and summoned creatures. 500 gp for a recent reprint, 15,000 gp for an original print.

Theoretical Sorcery: The mad wizard, Trebbe, whose ill-advised experiments probably caused the catastrophe referred to in Netheril as "The Great Disaster", reputedly authored these three volumes. Volume one contains formulae for the concoction of magical mixtures, some worthless, others less so. Volume two contains instructions for a number of Trebbe's item enchantments, many which are quite unique. Volume three, supposedly written in ancient ciphers, has never been found. It is widely believed that that this volume contains a powerful enchantment Trebbe was trying to perfect, and which subsequently led to "The Great Disaster". 8,000 gp for the two available volumes.

Thystram's Collectanae: This massive tome is widely regarded as a practical guide for the aspiring naturalist. The book contains hundreds upon hundreds of entries on the flora and fauna of Faerun; some perhaps less accurate in all details then others. Despite it's drawbacks, the Collctanae is not without value. An abridged edition was recently released and is a good deal more common. 1,000 for the first printing, 100 for the recent abridged edition.

The Tormentia: One of the most infamous tomes, it was authored by a legendary necromancer, Alexander. Within the pages of this black iron-bound time lurk the most insidious curses, maledictions and imprecations, some of which may pose a hazard to the user. Much of the book is devoted to techniques of torture and interrogation as well as poisons and venoms. 2,500 gp.

Zanillo's Legerdemain: The fabulous Zanillo, charlatan supreme of ancient times, authored this eccentric tome. The text is written in no less then eleven different ciphers. Each of the book's five chapters contains one of Zanillo's tricks, tips or banalities (the charlatan was especially fond of practical jokes). 50 gp.


----------



## Arravis

Well, comments and suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## BiggusGeekus

Hmmm, does Netheril have an Orange Julius?  Not much of a shopping trip if you don't run into an Orange Julius or Starbucks or something.

But seriously, your stuff looks good.  I'd toss in some game benifits to the really expensive "normal" gear though.  For instance one item of clothing could give +1 to Negotiate, another could grant +1 to Intimidate, and the frilly stuff could give bonuses too-

_take a cold shower Geekus!_

-sorry.

But you see where I'm going with this.

Happy Gaming!


----------



## Arravis

I had one of the girls once spend 3k in frilleys all at once, lol.

Anyway... I don't want to give them written benefits since I don't want the players to buy items just cause of the game mechanics. I want them to buy it cause their character would want it. I'll tell them bonuses later (if any). I plan on handing this list out to players.

Any suggestions of other items? I'm looking especially for RP items and unusual stuff that couldn't be found in the "modern" realms.


----------



## Henry

That's beautiful, Arravis. Consider the entire freaking thread copied and filed away into my "ENWorld" Folder - where I keep all the good stuff from here that comes in handy.


----------



## Arravis

Hehe thanks . I've spent the last three days working on this off and on, so I'd thought I'd share it . And if anyone else has cool little things like this, go ahead and post them! And I'm still looking for suggestions on the above items and for new items!


----------



## Arravis

*bump*

bumping myself i know


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

won't the magic stuff cease functioning when the party "returns" from ancient Netheril ??? I remember that most of their magic was dependent on their sources that have long been destroyed or something like that.


----------



## Zappo

This thread will be copied, its content formatted, translated and used in-game. Thanks for your cooperation.

Now I've finally got something to tell the players when they say "I search the wizard's library"!

Hey, I've got a cool idea: what if studying some of the tomes gave the possibility to learn exotic spells or weird metamagic feats? Not for free, I mean, but when the character gains a new feat or new spell (if he's a sorc), he may choose one of those from the books. It would be a nifty way of introducing new stuff to the game. The rarest of them might even contain the lore needed to enter some prestige class (new or from T&B or whatever other source).


----------



## JacktheRabbit

You might be in for a downer. Per the time travel rules in the Netheril box set you cannot take stuff with you when you travel back from the past. Anything you attempt to bring instead is dumped back where you were in the past.

Of course your DM may not be using this but I thought I would throw it out there.

There is a way around it though. One can always try hiding the stuff in a spot so perfect that it is all there in the future. Of course you have to find a spot so perfect that it won't be found in several thousand years.


----------



## Arravis

None of the items on the list use Mythlar, so they will function normally in any time. Also, we're not using the Netheril box set rules for time travel... we're basicly using the Dragonlance, "Time is a river" way of looking at time. So bringing items back won't be an issue. And I'm one of the co-DM's so, it's all good .

And I have thought of leaving some of the stuff behind to be picked up later on... but we're not sure how we're going to do it though.

Also, all the items above have "powers", skill bonuses (well not all but some), etc, but I'm not listing them yet. They are all circumstantial bonuses anyway, not a generic one. For example, if you get the lower planar book set, and you research the planes in general and state that book is part of your research, it might only give you a circumstantial +1 bonus, but if you're researching something in the lower planes, it could go up considerably.


----------



## Fade

I hope the Netherese also offer a bargain-deal on Bags of Holding. Your players are going to need a lot of them.

Consider this list stolen


----------



## ThomasBJJ

Got that list in Word format for email?

thomasbjj@hotmail.com


----------



## Leopold

orichalcum..never thought i would see it outside of shadowrun..


----------



## kreynolds

Very nice work, Arravis. I tip my hat to you in complete respect. Sounds to me like the roleplay elements of your games are awesome.


----------



## LGodamus

Absofrigginlutely wonderful ...very well done...


----------



## Qit_el-Remel

Hey...some of that stuff looks familiar!

-Qit, a Talislanta fan.


----------



## Fade

Just an idea:

Ring of the servant: The wearer of this simple silver band is attended by an _unseen servant_ at all times. Slightly more intelligent than other of it's kind, it will at all times undertake to make the wearer's life easier, opening doors, plumping pillows, carrying loads and suchlike. It does not need direction, but can be given simple orders. It cannot stray more than 30' from the wearer. It is also fast enough to keep up with a normal walking pace, unlike the standard _unseen servant_.

Cost: 4000gp.

Just though it fitted in with the 'comfort and decadence' theme of the ideas here.


----------



## Arravis

Kreynolds, we try to make RP the number one thing in our games. I won't claim we always succeed... but someo of the time we have some interesting RP that makes it all worth it .

Qit_el-Remel, I put my disclamer up already! . I loved Talislanta, great game with an awesome flavor. It's precursor Arcanum I thought was even better. Man, that was a long time ago...

Fade, I love the ring, I'll add it in . And comfort is something that's a very big deal in our everyday lives, just not something seen much in gaming.


----------



## Arravis

*last truly shameless bump*


----------



## Qit_el-Remel

Arravis said:
			
		

> *Qit_el-Remel, I put my disclamer up already! . I loved Talislanta, great game with an awesome flavor. It's precursor Arcanum I thought was even better. Man, that was a long time ago... *



As I said on the Wizards board:  My bad.  I kind of skimmed it in a hurry.

I own the _Arcanum_ and the _Bestiary_, btw.  I _used_ to have _The Chronicles of Talislanta_ and the Big Blue Brick...er, Tal 4, but my ex-boyfriend managed to _lose_ them for me...

-Qit, who was converting Tal to d20 not too long ago...


----------



## Malik Doom

*Love it, wonderful list*

Do you have any other stuff done up?????

I absolutely love it, wonderful.

Any Netherese Artifacts out there???


----------



## kreynolds

Arravis said:
			
		

> **last truly shameless bump* *




Shameless? No way. I'd love it if this thing was sticky! 
(wow. that sounded really bad.)


----------



## Arravis

Thanks Kreynolds... and I am working on some new things, I'll post them soon .


----------



## Buttercup

Let me just add my voice to the choir.  This is very cool stuff!  I eagerly await your next list.  Maybe it's because I'm a girl, but I really want to buy some of this stuff!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Amazing, absolutely amazing.  I love this list!!!  A good deal of this stuff is going to find its way into a caimpaign i'll be starting for my group in early september.  If you have a word document with these in it, could you email it to me?  carpdiem@gte.net


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

I'll go ahead and chip in with my praise as well.  This stuff is great!!  Thanks for posting it and I'd love to see more.  These are the kinds of things that are very useful for filling in gaps in a campaign even if it's not set in Netheril.

Thanks and keep up the great work!!


----------



## William Ronald

I like the nice touch of buying a few things to remember about a trip.  Ironically, some of the stuff would be pretty useful if the group goes  back to its own time and tries to convince someone that they are from Netheril.  (Might be a good tactic to try on people from the City of Shade.)


----------

